# Stiffness of Cannondale Mk V chainring



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any data/information on the stiffness of the Cannondale Mk V chainrings vs a DA or Red equivalent ring? I need to replace the FSA rings that came on my system six - found out that even though I don't put out that much power, I do enough to be able to flex them just enough to the point where the chain can slip from the large ring to the small one - scary. Would like to go with the Cannondale ring but if they are not much stiffer than the FSA one or if the DA or Red are much stiffer, that could play into the decision.

Thanks.


----------

